# IMAGE Skincare’s the MAX stem cell neck lift



## Dawn (Nov 8, 2018)

It’s perhaps our least-favorite thing: the dreaded “turkey neck.” You know…the sagging skin under your chin that ruins a good photo and screams, “gobble gobble”? With Thanksgiving around the corner, it’s time to say goodbye to that unwanted turkey neck! With the help of *IMAGE Skincare’s the MAX stem cell neck lift*, you can enter the holiday season feeling firmer than ever. This lift reverses telltale signs of aging by targeting skin laxity, sagging, wrinkles, and creasing on the too often neglected neck and décolleté area. This mask features a unique time release delivery system that allows the active ingredients to penetrate the skin deeper, resulting in prolonged effects. Its maximum concentration of skin strengthening peptides and ground breaking plant stem cells help to uplift sagging skin, support elasticity, and define the neck and jawline ($85; IMAGESkincare.com.)


----------

